# Boyfriend getting loads of dirty chat sites and nudes on the spam



## Cheekysaab

My partner and me use the same email and one morning the phone would not stop bleeping getting loads notification so I opened the email on the spam and all I saw was nudes dirty chat sites dating site buddy duck and so on I was shocked I confronted him but he debts it what do I believe


----------



## Mr.Married

My wife never surfed porn ... her email is clean as can be.
You already know the truth...


----------



## frusdil

I went through a stage of receiving mountains of sexy spam, from both men and women who apparently wanted to do all sorts of kinky things with me  I can truthfully say, hand on heart, I have NEVER surfed for porn or sites like it. Ever. It got so bad I asked my husband to do something about it, so he put a spam filter thingy (or something like that) on my email and voila, problem solved.


----------



## jlg07

That site probably bought some email lists that your id was on and that's why you started getting it.
IF you share the PC, do a check on the browser history and that can tell you if he visited any/a lot of porn sites. YES there are ways around that so it doesn't show, but it's a first step kind of thing.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Cheekysaab said:


> My partner and me use the same email and one morning the phone would not stop bleeping getting loads notification so I opened the email on the spam and all I saw was nudes dirty chat sites dating site buddy duck and so on I was shocked I confronted him but he debts it what do I believe


It takes getting on one list and here come a mountain of emails. You go on a sex toy, porn site for a free trial anything you have to put your email in. An innocent explanation is he bought you some lingerie the lingerie store asked his email address, the sell the info, the email goes on a list that list sells the info to a porn marketing data list and boom. Also if you have netflix and watched a few steamy movies (in netflix terms) netflix sells your info boom.

Most likely explanation was it was a porn site of some kind. But the spam in no way means he was on all those sites. If you do some research you'll probably find most of the sites are owned by the same parent company.


----------



## MattMatt

They buy lists of emails and then spam them. If only 1 in 1000 respond, that's a result for them.


----------



## Mr.Married

frusdil said:


> I went through a stage of receiving mountains of sexy spam, from both men and women who apparently wanted to do all sorts of kinky things with me  I can truthfully say, hand on heart, I have NEVER surfed for porn or sites like it. Ever. It got so bad I asked my husband to do something about it, so he put a spam filter thingy (or something like that) on my email and voila, problem solved.


Just by some miracle it happens to be “in-law punishment porn” ...... Don’t worry we believe you 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## frusdil

Mr.Married said:


> Just by some miracle it happens to be “in-law punishment porn” ...... Don’t worry we believe you 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Why? What have you heard? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## notmyjamie

I don’t watch porn and I get tons of that crap in my spam. I’m wanted by both men and women!!!!


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

happyhusband0005 said:


> It takes getting on one list and here come a mountain of emails. You go on a sex toy, porn site for a free trial anything you have to put your email in. An innocent explanation is he bought you some lingerie the lingerie store asked his email address, the sell the info, the email goes on a list that list sells the info to a porn marketing data list and boom. Also if you have netflix and watched a few steamy movies (in netflix terms) netflix sells your info boom.
> 
> Most likely explanation was it was a porn site of some kind. But the spam in no way means he was on all those sites. If you do some research you'll probably find most of the sites are owned by the same parent company.


Right. Your email is sold all the time. You can get this stuff if you buy adult toys online, search for ED remedies, inquire about adult resorts, etc, etc. It's not necessarily indicative of porn use.


----------



## MattMatt

Also 'friends' have been known to sign people up for stuff as a 'joke.'


----------

